
Green greenhouse-gas emissions in China may already have peaked - doener
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21712136-which-country-improved-most-2016-our-country-year
======
generj
This seems interesting, but the title of the page is "Our country of the
year". The article notes that "A report in March concluded that its
greenhouse-gas emissions may already have peaked, or will most probably do so
within the next decade."

I'd be more interested in the report given out in March. Although this article
is good reading. I do disagree with their pick and would have probably chosen
Estonia rather than Columbia. Columbia's peace deal is still tentative though
en-heartening.

